# 2TB Upgrade - How To



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The forum administrator and moderators have looked at the original thread and its discussion, and feel that the thread's instructions go against VirginMedia's terms and conditions.

Because of this it is agreed that such discussion goes against the policies of the forum.

No discussion will be entered into by myself.

Post relating to the removal of the thread may also be deleted by the moderators.


----------

